# h&r handi rifle



## knwhttkr (Sep 18, 2006)

does anybody know anything about the h&r handi rifle? i'm thinking of buying one in a 500s&w. also can you change calibers with this gun?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we had a 22 mag, 223 and a 243, firing pin problems on the mag, 223 and 243 have ejector issues and the 243 wouldn't lock when closed, could not shoot it. My opinion JUNK. We also have a 12 gauge slug gun that shoots very well, bbut it is built different


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, you can change calibers but not easily like with a T/C Contender or Encore. You must send the rifle back to H&R (NEF?) to have the new barrel fitted to your receiver (unless they have upgraded the process). 
I'd look at an Encore before a Handi Rifle. Easier all around, way more selection on barrels.
Pete


----------

